# The Starter Kit



## Denis Pagé

So you are new to Lightroom and do not know where to start?

Here are some most essentials to read: 

Adobe Lightroom 5 - Quick Start Guide (76 page free eBook)


And also these popular threads:

The Basics - Quick Start Essentials
Lightroom Top 10 Gotchas (or stuff you wish you'd known when you started)
On the many-headed evils of controlling your pictures with more than one catalogue
Why did Lightroom 'ruin' my photo?
How to use LR, or "Where are my Pictures?"
How to use Lightroom, or "Where's the Save Button"
Using Date-based folders (scroll down for English)
Lightroom files and folders and the import process

There is always the excellent Adobe's Lightroom help site that you can access from your Help Menu if you want more but it can lead you away from the basics:
In English
In French
In German

As others _"you must know"_ topics and tutorials are published from time to time, feel free to PM me with your suggested link and I will give it consideration to be included here. Remember that I do not seek any usefull link here but the most basic ones every new user should be aware of.

I wrote this one being tired of reconstructing it too many often...


----------

